# Adopters chat room



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

HI all i have decided to make an adopters chat room forum so if anyone wants to chat please feel free im on there today  cant wait to chat! the password is LO


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi.... You had gone but I've set up a new room now  Same password


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Where and how do I get onto adopters chat?


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

I'm on there now there's a room we made called adopters then password is LO


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Had some trouble as needed updated java, will pop on from time to time and check when you are on


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

I was out yesterday evening (belated Valentine's date  ) but am free today.


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

I couldn't find an adoption room, so I created one again, password still the same. Does anyone know why the rooms won't last? The other ones seem to stay, even though nobody's in there.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone can create a temporary room.  More than likely needs an admin to make a permanent room.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

On at the moment, if anyone fancies a chat.

Wyxie xx


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Just about to go on computer be on in min x


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Im on just now in welcome room but can't see anyone else. X


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry ladies it won't let me into any chat rooms - only the welcome area x


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Online now peeps xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Enjoy I can't get on x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Isn't there some problem with chat rooms on iphone?  I seem to remember someone posting about this before and a solution, but I can't seem to find the thread anywhere...


----------

